# Glander Tavana 33



## TSOJOURNER

Hi,

We just purchased (as in about two months ago) a Glander Tavana 33 to convert into our cruising boat of the future. Does anyone know of more info on these. She seems to be very solid. We have sailed her a couple of times and are very pleased with her sailing characteristics. Of course, for the price we gave for her, she definitely fits into the "fixer-upper" catagory. The deck needs repainting, the cabin had old (1970''s era) carpet on the ceiling (gawd how it stank when we removed it), the wiring is a spagetti factory. It will take awhile to get her into "livable" shape, but she will definitely be worth the effort.


----------



## lars

Glander was a limited production builder in tavernier florida.. most boats were kits and completed by owners. I own a glander cay 23 footer and have never seen two of them that look alike. Quality of the hulls is excellent and he liked to lay them up HEAVY. I think most were rigged as yawls. Great boat for the keys or the bahamas i would say


----------



## YawlofAmerica

I have had a Glander Tavana Yawl (hull No. 113) for 8 years. Glander built about 130 hulls over a span of about 25 years. Most of them were sold as kit boats. Thus there are very few of them alike. I have seen pictures of about a dozen and so far none have been set up like mine. Some are very crudely finished and some are very nice. You can see the original sales brochure on the Tiki Waters Sports/Glander Boat Works website. It appears that most were sold as yawl rigs. Mine has a plank bowsprit with a removable innerforestay and staysail. Most have tiller steering and a Volvo MD2B. I have been collecting pictures of them for a few years and plan to have a website set up with them soon.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Great idea on the website. That is something I am very interested in. As you said, some are very crudely finished out. Ours had 1970s carpet glued to the cabin as headliner. What a stink when we removed it. We are in the process of trying to renovate the interior first, then work on the deck. If you like, I can add pics of our boat to your site when it is up and running.

Henry Flack


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Glander Tavana*

I am interested in learning more about this vessel. I would like to take a close look at one. Any information will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## camaraderie

jph...that was a two year old post.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Two years ago, but I'm still around*

And jbh, if you would like a closer look, let me know, we still own her.

A little update... we had to repower in May to a new Yanmar. Geeeeezzz! A little 30 hp diesel cost as much as 5 GMC 350s! Of course, our 33'er would look a little strange with a 350 in her. Still, I wonder what her new top end would be?

While she was out of the water, we did a bottom job (now I know what hull blisters are) and repainted the hull. We returned to the marina on July 3rd. A crowd greeted us with a universal "Hull looks great, when you gonna do the deck?" Soooo, in October, we started doing the deck. Finished just before Thanksgiving. She looks great, on the outside, now. We also put in all new ports. Had to replace two of the lifeline stanchions. The wife said, "We need to replace the others that look so bad." Soooo. We just ordered nine more. We will be doing those when we put a second coat on the deck in the spring.

The interior will be next on the list.


----------



## YawlofAmerica

I still own my Tavana also. If you are in the upper midwest you are welcome to stop by and see the boat. I sail in the Apostle Islands on Lake Superior.

Like Henry, I have also been painting my boat. I did the bottom two years ago, the topsides last spring and am working on the deck, coach roof and all the teak. My Glander has more teak than any others I have seen. Depending on your point of view that is either a blessing or a curse!

I have started a web page with pictures of the Tavana. It still needs a lot of work but it might help you see the variation in Tavana's.

http://home.comcast.net/~taikolein/yofa.htm

Steve
Yawl of America


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Beautiful boat*

Steve,

Your boat looks beautiful...but I am a little predjudiced. I had hoped to see the interior photos of your boat but the link doesn't exist. We are in the process now of tearing out the port side cabin for a "redo". Looking for ideas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Glander Cay owner*



lars said:


> Glander was a limited production builder in tavernier florida.. most boats were kits and completed by owners. I own a glander cay 23 footer and have never seen two of them that look alike. Quality of the hulls is excellent and he liked to lay them up HEAVY. I think most were rigged as yawls. Great boat for the keys or the bahamas i would say


Hi Lars, I just saw your message. I need lots of info on this boat as I'm trying to redesign and rebuild my Dad's. Do you have any pictures of your boat, or websites you could refer me to? I would be very grateful. Thanks!
John


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*John*

I have alot of pics of my boat, before, during and almost after redo. What boat is your dad's? Ours is the Tavana. Lars is correct, I have seen a number og Tavanas and none were exactly alike


----------



## wilcompton

*Tavana // Glander*

Greetings from Steamy Florida -
I built a Tavana from the hull / deck up - worked in Dooleys factory for 6 weeks and laid up the hull & deck - brought it home and finished it in about 3 yrs time - about 40,000 miles later sold her when we had kids -
I am now building another --so - if anyone has questions about the Tavana maybe i can help- 
 
smooth sailing.

wil


----------



## wilcompton

*Tavana Owners -from [email protected]*

Hi _ I am working on building my second Tavana - the first from a hull & deck - the second one I found in a field in HomeStead fl and - uh what a mess but I have turned the corner - If anyone is interested in some info - pictures - layouts etc - i amybe can help-

Smooth sailing - oh and the Tavana is a Great Boat!!!

wil


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*33 Tavana*

Hello, 
I would like to see the pictures. There is one in Mobile, AL. I am thinking of taking a look at. Additional sailing impressions would be welcome also.
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## wilcompton

*Tavana*

Hi Ray - glad to help and I would be glad to send pictures -The layouts are different as are the cb confiurations - there is a full and cut down version - 
give me a phone # so i can get your Eaddress and I will send pics 
what state are you at with the boat. The one in Albama was on the rocks - there are several in the keys that are more $$ but less work.

let me know

smoothe sailing

wil -


----------



## CapnRon47

*Glander Tavana*

Wil,
Since this thread was started up again, I will take advantage of it being open. Do you know anything about the Glander Tavana that is available on YW?
1974 Glander Tavana Sloop Boat For Sale


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*glander in key largo*

i know the boat very well i own it .it's been to the islands accross the gulf to houston ,mexico, belize, boston all over the keys new sails md2b volvo rebuild teak re done decks repainted if you want pic let me know most people want a boat but to cheap to pay what's it worth ss /brass wood today cost alot but if you want a wreck to fix up buy than work on it all year or go sailing


----------



## ufdiver

*Glandaer*

seelargo, 
Do you still own the Glander? I'd like to get more information on the boat if you do.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

yes i do we are on our way to the bahamas sat after a visit to key west this week email me your address and ill send pics


----------



## ufdiver

seelargo said:


> yes i do we are on our way to the bahamas sat after a visit to key west this week email me your address and ill send pics


We're actually heading to the keys this weekend to take a look at a few boats... we'd love to see your Tavana if you have any time. You can send the photos to: ufdiver at gmail.com


----------



## yawler

I too have stumbled upon a 33 yawl for sale and am intrigued. The website link does not seem to have the pictures mentioned on one of the posts. Yawl of America, I have PM'ed you.

There certainly is not much info out there on these boats, if any of you can increase my learning curve, I'd love to hear it.

This boat's engine is accessable the traditional way down below and also the cockpit floor comes up. He says he has no leaking issues. He's also the original owner (1967) and has not sailed the boat in over 10 years. Repowered in the 70's and the engine has only 100 hours on her - so who knows how good the ole memory is.

I sail a Westsail 32 now and the cockpit floor comes up on these too, and ther are definitely leak issues for most Westsail owners.

Look forward to hearing all there is to hear - including ideas on the 'value' range.


----------



## gilfontes

Hi am thinking of purchasing a Glander 33' for use on Pamlico sound, Florida and the Keys.
I do not know much about these boats other than they seem to fit my needs. Am I to understand that the center board was an owner built device not installed by the companies ? Ballasted boards or light weight ? Just how safe are these boats off shore ? Can someone give me a bal to disp. ratio ?I have not even seen the interiors yet.

Thanks for any help.
Gil


----------



## Ixnay

Well who knows if you bought one or not, but as this thread comes up in the first few hits on Google Ill toss in my two cents.
The centerboard was factory installed. The boards could be fiberglass or bronze. There might be a few steel ones that have been used for replacements after the fact. Bronze is preferred but it corrodes and bends if abused. Fiberglass shreds and absorbs water. I have not heard of a plywood board on one of these boats. Some boats have a block and tackle to handle the CB pennant, mine has a winch that I replaced the old tackle with and I like it better. These boats sail fine in calm waters without the board. I hardly ever use it, and it needs to be coaxed down anyway after all these years, its fiberglass and probably has absorbed water. Offshore to weather you would probably want it. You can also mess with the trim by adjusting the board up or down. Make sure the board is down if you want to sail an anchor out. The boat will be delighted to do this for you, just make sure you have all your ducks in a row up front with the anchor rode!!!!!
I dont know the exact specs but the boats are HEAVY! They have an easy motion in a seaway. They do not heel excessively. If the covestripe is in the water, your lugging sail. These boats are known for a heavy weather helm. I enlarged the rudder on mine and that helped, along with shortening the foot of the mainsail a few feet. The larger rudder is fine for shallow waters but would not do for offshore work. Most of the later boats were rigged as either a yawl or a ketch. Some were sloops or made into sloops when owners removed the mizzen. The mizzen in the yawl rig is more of a steering sail anyway. The rudder stock is bronze and impossible to locate a replacement. It breaks off right under the counter of the boat. Once that happens, you must either cast a new one yourself, or fabricate one out of stainless stock. I personally hate inboard rudders.
The machinery space is very cramped. Some boats had the stuffing box outside the hull due to space restrictions. Mine did. You would have to dive down to tighten it. They often had atomic 4s in them, as mine did before I tossed it. 
Some of these boats are prone to blisters. Mine has them. The hull is so thick it probably does not matter. I fix a few every time I haul out. As stated elsewhere, the finish varies on these boats. Mine was one of the first few, produced by Glander himself, as far as I can figure out. Possibly hull number three or four. The quality of the original woodwork was excellent. Quality of materials are excellent. My boat has all bronze hardware, even the pulpit is bronze. The original spar was a wood box spar, but it suffered rot and had to be replaced with an aluminum one.
The interiours on these boats will be cramped by todays standards. These boats lack the freeboard of todays modern designs. Thats good since they dont compromise sailing ability. Mine has wide side decks that limit interiour space, but the later ones with the fiberglass deck and house, have narrower sidedecks, and a more workable galley then mine has, where it is crammed in the back of the cabin to one side. The fiberglass trunk cabin is ugly though. creative paint and trim work can help.
These boats sail great. They are very similar to the Finnisterre yawl and Doubloon, featured in Heavy Weather Sailing by Aldridge Coles I think.
How safe are they in heavy weather? Not inherently less safe then any other moderate design, and undoubtedly more safe then any number of fin keeled low wetted surface boats. I dont think laying ahull would be my choice. I think id want to keep her moving off the wind, possible with a drogue like the Jordan Series Drogue towed off one quarter. Id keep the board up since it is unballasted anyway.
In nicer weather these boats are perfect ladies. Faster then stuff like Westsails, and better looking (my opinion ^_^) and with shoal draft. (less space though) In calm weather you can row or even swim them around an anchorage. I routinely tow mine with a two horse dinghy engine from one side of the anchorage to another. Mine has no engine and is sailed through the anchorage and up to the mooring without a 2nd thought, with just the main, usually. The larger rudder helps a bit here. In strong winds I have sailed a beam reach with just the mizzen up at around a knot and a half.
The things to look out for are similar to other boats of this age and type.
Rudder stock. Check for pink discoloration that means dezincification.
The rudder blade on mine was attached via long drift pins into the stock.
Id want to check those pins by now.
Hull to deck joint. Bronze bolts probably corroded by now
Centerboard. check for binding, bent board if bronze.
Ballast. Some boats had iron ballast. thats less good then lead.
interiour. Check bulkhead tabbing to the hull. Ive seen some that were coming adrift. 
In buying one of these boats, I would avoid anything that looked like it was built by an amateur. Too often they have to be gutted due to use of cheap materials and subpar woodwork.
There was a series of five or so AFT CABIN models built of these boats. These are VERY hard to find and dont come on the market often. They are very cute inside and the work was well done. There were built for an airline company. There are wheel steered. Most Tavanas are tiller steered.
These boats can still be found cheaply in S. Florida if you want a fixer upper.
there is one located by Gilberts Resort near the old Jewfish creek bridge as of 7-'10 that looks like it needs some loving. Some of them can be found tied up behind houses where their aging owners do not sail them any more.
I would rather have a Tavana then just about any similar monohull around.


----------



## latitudes

*new Tavana owners*

Thanks for all the info Ixnay!

We just bought a center cockpit, aft cabin Tavana, perhaps one of the series of five that you mentioned? Where did you hear about the aft cabin series? do you have any more details you could share?

Our boat has had a number of owners with varying levels of competency in terms of maintenance and repair. We're throwing ourselves 150% into our refitting project -- and she's clearly worth the time and attention. Interestingly, she's 8 tons, rather than the typical 6 of the standard Tavana spec. We think she was outfitted to be a 'round the world cruiser, and we intend to modernize her rigging and electronics with that goal in mind.

Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## latitudes

BTW...

We're keeping a blog to document the refitting process: Us Too. and we've also started a facebook group for Glander Tavanas: Glander Tavana 33 | Facebook


----------



## egates

*My Glander 33*

Hi everyone,
My Glander 33 is doing just fine in Palmetto, Florida. Bought it 4 years ago and have enjoyed cruising it on the West coast of Florida. It is a 1985 sloop rig. I'm 74 so put roller furling and lasy jacks. My wife Nancy loves the boat also and would love to here from other owners. I installed a new engine Yanmar 30 and redid the wiring etc.
Anyone still out there reading these posts?
Would like to here from you
Eric


----------



## LeewardJohn

Hi Eric.
Yes, we're still reading these posts but it's not the highest priority. I'd like to see pictures of your 33' sloop; ours is a '64, hull number 28 (we think). We just put a new Yanmar 3YM20 in (it had a 3GM30) which clearly can overpower the max prop size. This weekend we will install the Harken boom traveler and hopefully raise the mainsail for the first time since she went back in the water. Check our blog at ustoo.leeward.vi. Stay in touch.
John.


----------



## LeewardJohn

*Help on Mainsail*

Well, I really hope Tavana owners are reading this blog.

This weekend, we managed to sail our 33 Tavana sloop for the first time since we undertook her as a project of love. I have quite a few years of sailing experience but I felt like a complete amateur because I could not get her to sail well. I suspect that the existing mainsail is wrong for the boat. Can anyone out there tell me what were the original sloop rig mainsail dimensions.
Thanks
John.


----------



## LeewardJohn

*Our Progress*

You can track or project at Us Too.


----------



## egates

Check out my owners review of the Glander 33 on southwindsmagazine.com
We enjoy our Tavana a lot. 
Would be interested in a aft cabin model.


----------



## shrimpman

Hi I am new on here and not very familiar with this site or how to post new threads. I am 26 years old and been dreaming of sailing for a long time. I have spent alot of time in or around water and have worked on shrimp boats. But still know nothing about sailing and I am absolutely willing to learn as soon as I find somebody willing to teach me. Now comes my main question..... I have found a 1968 Glander Tavana 33 in fixer-up condition and owner is willing to sell. I dont know that much about Glanders and cant seem to find much info online. So now I am reaching out to fellow sailers for some guidance. What can you tell me? Will any Tavana owners give me some pointers?


----------



## gilfontes

I have inspected one of these boats and found them quite pleasant and useful for shallow water sailing. They seem strong although somewhat crudely put together. In other words, messy fiberglass work. However I found no structural 
problems.
The one I looked at had two masts and I am not sure that is a good thing as the boat was a bit small for a ketch. This also presents one with a lot of sails & rigging to tend to. Hope this helps.


----------



## shrimpman

What I want to know is there any manual or specs. diagrahm for the original hull? Something that tells me the exact lenght and height of every room or what size motors can fit or anything of that nature. I know that Glanders were sold as kit boat in which customers had to complete and finish the build to their liking. I know that it has a yanmar engine but dont know if it runs yet. I was trying to find that particular engine online for a rebuild kit or a possible replacement. Just checking all my options. How do I find a VIN # or hull # on the Glanders? I dont know where to look. She is a very beautiful boat with alot of potential to be back in ocean one day but as of right now when I look at her all I see is a big fat "question mark"..... I am in major need of some guidance at this point lol
Thanks everyone for your input...


----------



## shrimpman

All right you guys. I need some serious help and quick......not sure if I am in the right place on here but I will try anyways. I am trying to purchase and 1968 GLANDER TAVANA 33. I have not yet paid a dime on it. I wanted to see the title first and see if it matched the numbers on the hull. I cannot find the numbers at all. I searched till it got dark. If anyone can please tell me where these numbers are (or where they should be) I would extremely appreciate it. I dont want to pay it off with a few payments and then get the title and the numbers not match. Somebody please tell me what to do.


----------



## latitudes

Hola!

We're Tavana owners as well, in the process of refurbishing.

A little background... Tavana's were sold as "affordable, race-worthy, family boats." in order to make them affordable, you could buy them in various stages of completeness - from bare hull to fully appointed. so, you'll want to look for signs of skill in terms of how it was finished. It may be trashed now, but does the interior look like it was installed skillfully at one time? Electric? sail hardware?

The Tavana's are ridiculously solid boats. Thick hulls. The drop keel makes them fun for near-shore sailing, while also solid if you are off shore. This is a hull that was made to play in the Keys one day and circumnavigate the next. And yes! --Tavana owners have taken their boats around the world.

You can read the original Tavana sales documents on our website: Us Too. » Blog Archive » Four Page Tavana Brochure and a hull diagram is attached to this post.

If you max out the prop size, the optimum engine HP is ~20. We put in a brand new yanmar 3GM20 and are very happy with it. Steve Lien, also on this thread, did all the homework on engine prop size vs HP and is definitely the guy to talk to. you can see his boat here: Good Old Boat - DockWalk: Glander Tavana

Our hull # is on the bulkhead. I don't know if there is much standardization among the placement of hull #'s.


----------



## latitudes

I wouldn't worry too much about the hull number since its such an old boat. There were only around 130 hulls built, and yours is one of the earliest - Glander may not have been numbering at that point, or someone has glassed over the number. The likelihood that you're being sold a title for a different Tavana is very very small since there are so few out there. Just make sure it is indeed a Tavana -- look at photos of other tavanas and look at her lines. it the boat is a tavana, and the title states she's a Tavana... I think you are good to go. After you've bought it, make a plaque with the hull # and plunk it on the bulkhead!! I think that is what the past owner of our boat did, since our hull number plaque doesn't look original.

just my two cents.


----------



## shrimpman

thank you latitudes for your help. I will go back and check every inch of the bulkhead in case I have missed it. I was looking all over the transom and every inch of the outer hull.
as far as the shape she is in .....the hull looks great. It just needs a fresh coat of paint. She needs a good cleaning first. The interior is shot. I will have to go thru and make a list of the things that need to fixed or replaced. I have the mast and rigging but no sails. I am not sure on the status of the engine yet but I know it is a Yanmar. I will try and get some pics soon.


----------



## shrimpman

okay now I am a little concerned. I just reviewed the title. on the title the measurements and engine info boat length and year match but under "make" there is nothing and under "model" it says glasstream. there is nothing on the title that actually says "Glander Tavana"..... But I swear that it is. I have looked at all other Tavanas online and her lines looks like all the others. I dont know what to do now. I am not getting a good feeling about this. Should I walk away or should I pursue???? I will still check for the hull numbers first chance i get. I really really want this boat. It has potential and not a bad deal if the owner wants only a 1000 dollars for it. What do you guys suggest in light of this new development. could it be possible that the boat is so old and that somewhere along the line somebody might have entered the wrong info?


----------



## shrimpman

oh and latitudes,
i have been reading your site about "Us Too". sounds really awesome and I wish deep down that I could see your boat in person. I admire what you guys are doing and I wish to be doing the same soon. The black and white brochure photos were very interesting and the galley in the boat i am looking at has the same exact galley set up and steps as the one in the pic.


----------



## shrimpman

to latitudes again. lol
i got your email but I cant read it yet because I havent been a member for seven days yet. I guess its some rule that Sailnet has...idk. If it holds valuable information for me then please send it to [email protected] . If not then I will have to wait out the rest of the week to read it. Thanks again


----------



## latitudes

Shrimpman -- both john and I have emailed you directly, lmk if you didn't receive. it looks like the glasstreem make is totally bogus... they don't make sailboats.


----------



## BillBeard

I loved sailing my 33 foot yawl rigged Glander. I had it in Key Largo for 10 years and it's perfect for the shoal waters there and in the Bahamas. Centerboard up I only drew 3 feet but still could not come in 1 1/2 hours on either side of low tide I don't remember the hull # but the name was "La Tica" . Dooley Glander and I made the mold for the cockpit and as I recall, mine was the first all fiber glass. Last I heard she was in Coquina Key in St. Petersburg, Florida. Great boat


----------



## marvinjansen

I have a Glander Tavana 33 that was just given to me a month ago. I took it out yesterday for the first time moving it from the PO's dock to my sail club on Mobile Bay. I like the boat and look forward to restoring her. This is an old thread, any other Glander owners still living?


----------



## Kevin G

Not sure this topic is still alive... I requested couple of month ago, then again last week to join your group "Glander Tavana 33" on Facebook as well... Anyone already member by any chance ? 

Do you guys still own your Tavana ???

Please keep me posted if the group is still running... I have a Tavana myself and I'm working hard on it to make it a classic... I would love to post and share ideas with other owners...

Let me know ! 

Thanks,


----------



## ThinH2O

On my way to buy a Tavana 33 Yawl tomorrow. There's been a lot of great info on this thread. A hearty thank you to all those who have contributed and I hope there are still folks checking back every now and then. I have a feeling I may need a support group for my new life's work

John


----------



## ThinH2O

I have a Tavana that I sail regularly in North Fl. if anyone is still out there shared info, experiences, etc... could be useful/fun.

John


----------



## RegisteredUser

I always thought this would be a fun Bahamas boat for skinny exploring.
When needed, just get out and push her...


----------



## ThinH2O

I've never pushed her. rowed out a bout 50' of line to a dock to get her off the sandy bottom of a canal once. I tied it off and climbed up on the dock to see if I could pull her over only to find my 13 year old son was already doing it from the bow.


----------



## wdrake

I have a Glander Tavana that I purchased a year and one half ago. Quite a unique boat. I have lots of pictures and info but since I am new here I cannot post them yet. PM me if interested and I will send you a link.


----------



## wdrake

Thought I would mention a little more about this boat....

It is a 1975 Glander Tavana 33. That being said, there is almost nothing that is 1975 about this boat. There is quite an unusual story here. This is what I was able to discover from the previous owner and others at the boat yard in Mobile.

In about 1995 a local doctor took the boat to a boat yard there in Mobile to be redone (don't know how long he owned the boat before that.) with the intention of creating a stable, well equipped boat to sail single handed through the Bahamas and Caribbean. (The boat was originally designed for this purpose. It is shoal draft, drawing only 3 foot of water with the board up.) The boat was gutted down to the hull with the cabin roof and all of the decks removed. Then it was rebuilt with new specs (smaller cockpit, redesigned interior, higher ceilings, larger tankage, etc.). I was told it took about 2 years to complete and that it cost over $80K. Everything you could squeeze into a 33 foot boat was included such as, top of the line radar, gps, autopilot, SSB, VHF, self-tailing winches, rack & pinion steering, A/C, freezer, full batten mail sail, roller furling, double back stays and head stays, 4 Bomar hatches, a new Westerbke motor, you name it. (Keep in mind that all of the technology stuff was all 1995 technology, but everything put into was top of the line at the time.) 

Then, (I’ve heard several stories as to why) the boat sat for 20 years. A year or so before I got the boat a retired diesel mechanic as told that if he could get it running again they would give him the boat. He did and not long after he got it realized that getting it back up to shape was a bigger project than what he wanted to undertake. So, he sold it to me. Since then (October 2015) we have continually upgraded and worked on restoring this unique boat. All of the electronics have been updated, all lights replaced with LEDs, all of the systems revitalized and working and the boat sails beautifully! As of this writing I still need to repaint the hull. It just takes time.

If anyone is interested in more photos of the boat, just email me and I will send you a link.


----------



## wdrake

A couple more pics...


----------



## ThinH2O

Wow your boat looks in great shape the interior is really good looking. My boat is a 73 and with the exception of the engine is pretty much original. I'm working slowly to improve and repair her but as you eluded to it takes a lot of time. here is a picture of her. as you can see I have the lower cabin top with a yaw rig. I have a long list of things that need doing but sailing her is always on the list.


----------



## ThinH2O

apparently I cant send a PM until I have posted 15 times so here's another in an attempt to reach that magic number


----------



## wdrake

I tried to send a post to you as well, but cannot for the same reason. Saw you were in north Florida. I am in Panama City. Are you close to me?


----------



## wdrake

You can go to photos dot google dot com (plus this long string) /share/AF1QipN26N_iCHq0eXhXE-86cFJ9T1VcRdGheaniRHXq2yZ1dBGGeiA-qfNF61RDZfLDsg?key=a01lU3VtWWh1U2xDRm50MjRYeHFYQ1owclJDWWZB to see some pictures of my boat.


----------



## RegisteredUser

Cool niche boats.


----------



## wdrake

Here are a couple more pictures. It has a Westerbeke 30 HP in it. I just updated all of the engine gauges to digital ones this summer. Really enjoy the boat, just don't get to go sailing as much as I would like.


----------



## wdrake

I'll post more pics. Maybe I will get to the number so I can PM you.


----------



## wdrake

This is the head. Haven't done a lot of remodeling in here yet


----------



## wdrake

The mast with the radar and the tv antenna. I replaced all of the running rigging last fall.


----------



## wdrake

I had to redo the floor. During the years the boat sat it had got water on it (teak and holly plywood) and I had to replace it. Choose to go with a non skid type floor instead.


----------



## wdrake

I need to say this about anyone who is looking at a Glander. When I purchased it I was very concerned about her sea worthiness because of the very shallow draft. However, I have had it out in the Gulf in 8 ft seas with 25 to 30 kts of wind (something I don't do often) but the boat handled it like a charm. They sail very well. Prior to this boat I had a Morgan 35 and an Endeavour 32 (I was pleased with both boats) but this boat seems more comfortable than them.


----------



## wdrake

A few more pics. I redid all of the non-skid a couple months ago. I used Kiwi Grip from Jamestown Distributors and and very pleased with it.


----------



## wdrake

Maybe I have enough posts so that I can now put a link on here. This is a Google Photos album of my boat and the work I have done on it. https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=a01lU3VtWWh1U2xDRm50MjRYeHFYQ1owclJDWWZB


----------



## ThinH2O

Yes I'm close to you in Tally with the boat in Shell Point. I'm glad to find another Tavana close by. Your boat is much further along than mine. We have a raised dinette where your L shaped settee is and my long range plan is to change it to the configuration you have. I too was a little worried about seaworthiness especially with the low ballast ratio but I've been in 6' seas with 25 kts and was very comfortable, I'm glad to her about your experience sailing in weather. Ive started pulling off the old hull liner and painting the interior and working on the exterior and new portlights and running rigging hardware and refinishing the woodwork and etc...


----------



## ThinH2O

I recognize that photo of the dirty boat, Ive seen that on the web before, you've done a lot of work. its nice to see good old boats brought back.


----------



## ThinH2O

I dole out pics one at a time to build post count. here's the engine one of the pretty parts.


----------



## ThinH2O

and the main cabin


----------



## ThinH2O

and fishing off of Dog island


----------



## wdrake

Glad to see you post the pictures. Yes, I bought the boat from Marvin Jensen over in Mobile. It needed a LOT of work when I got it. Ours originally had a raised dinette too, but with the centerboard in the middle it made getting around it difficult. Plus it was rotten and not very nice. So, I ripped it all out and rebuilt it. I've spent the last year and one half working on it a few hours every day. Just got a new autopilot for it that I am installing at the moment. Maybe we can meet up with you sometime. We sail to Cape San Blas every now and then.


----------



## ThinH2O

#12 using my iPad so can't even ad a pic


----------



## ThinH2O

#13


----------



## ThinH2O

#14


----------



## ThinH2O

#15


----------



## albrazzi

Do I hear 16


----------



## ThinH2O

16 it is


----------



## seabeau

wdrake said:


> Maybe I have enough posts so that I can now put a link on here. This is a Google Photos album of my boat and the work I have done on it. https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=a01lU3VtWWh1U2xDRm50MjRYeHFYQ1owclJDWWZB


 Love your boat. Especially the interior. Three years a ago I was looking for a shallow draft boat to cruise the southeast coast(NC down to FL.) and for a short period of time corresponded with a gentleman from FL. about the purchase of his Glander 33. The deal wasn't quite right for me. I did purchase another FL. built boat, a Presto 36 which I found in Virginia. It was designed in 1880 by Ralph Middleton Munroe of Coral Gables and built by Perfection Industries in Ft. Lauderdale(I believe) in 1994. She is approx. 17,000 disp., 39 LOA, 2-6" board up(light ship) and has a lead grounding shoe as to be able to take the ground upright. My interior trim was gutted by the PO and I hope to be able to use some of your interior trim ideas for my vessel.


----------



## albrazzi

wdrake said:


> Here are a couple more pictures. It has a Westerbeke 30 HP in it. I just updated all of the engine gauges to digital ones this summer. Really enjoy the boat, just don't get to go sailing as much as I would like.


Pretty Boat, I was wondering about stepping up to the coach roof and it looks like someone added a fold down step. Mine is a long step that gets longer as I get older.


----------



## wdrake

seabeau - Thanks for the post. I haven't heard of a Presto 36 before. I will have to check it out. Do you have any pictures to post? Thanks

albrazzi - Yes the coach roof would be a big step, but there are a couple of places that have fold down mast steps to facilitate getting up. Plus you can walk up the roof from the bow and it's an easy step up to the roof from the cockpit via the gunwalls. 

Currently I am redoing the autopilot. The old was was just that - too old. Hope to have it all done this week. Once that it is done my intention is to strip the rub rail off the sides (it is really old and beaten up) then sand and paint as much of the hull as I can while it is still in the water. Then I will pull it out, do a bottom job and address the stripe and water line.


----------



## wdrake

seabeau - After my last post I decided to Goggle Presto 36. There is one for sail on Yachtworld - HERE. Is this one similar to yours? If so it appears to be a much larger (maybe I should say roomier) boat than my Glander. That is one of the few complaints I have about mine. It is nice, but it seems tight by modern standards. I suppose it is because it was based on an older design (60's for the original mold). That being said the Glander sails and handles really well. This is the sixth sailboat I have rebuilt and I have been especially happy with the performance of this boat.


----------



## seabeau

wdrake said:


> seabeau - After my last post I decided to Goggle Presto 36. There is one for sail on Yachtworld - HERE. Is this one similar to yours? If so it appears to be a much larger (maybe I should say roomier) boat than my Glander. That is one of the few complaints I have about mine. It is nice, but it seems tight by modern standards. I suppose it is because it was based on an older design (60's for the original mold). That being said the Glander sails and handles really well. This is the sixth sailboat I have rebuilt and I have been especially happy with the performance of this boat.


 I tried to buy that boat but at the time the gentleman wanted $5000.+ more than the existing price. I believe I offered $19,500 or $20,500, which he refused. My vessel does not have the flush deck as the one pictured but a rather normal trunk, the rest of the interior layout is identical. Google the designer's name or look on Wikipedia for a great write-up.


----------



## ThinH2O

seabeau I did purchase another FL. built boat said:


> I wish you luck that is a very worth while boat to invest your time in. Basically a large sharpie with rounded bilges and some baliest. You see a lot of sharpies if you go to any of the traditional craft events in Florida like Ceder Key small boat meet. I'm getting a copy of the Comadors Story based on what I've googled about your boat.


----------



## seabeau

ThinH2O said:


> I wish you luck that is a very worth while boat to invest your time in. Basically a large sharpie with rounded bilges and some baliest. You see a lot of sharpies if you go to any of the traditional craft events in Florida like Ceder Key small boat meet. I'm getting a copy of the Comadors Story based on what I've googled about your boat.


 I looked for one of the Prestos for over three years, followed several cold/false trails until I literally stumbled upon one in Virginia on Craig's List of all places. Another great read concerning these very able watercraft is "The Good Little Ship" by Vincent Gilpin. Mr. Gilpin owned and sailed one for years and was apparently quite taken by their seagoing abilities. I feel the exact same way. PS. Thank you for your very kind words concerning these great little craft.


----------

